# Rabbit dog other than beagle?



## Jim58

piscatorial warrior said:


> People are always trying to make things into something they are not. A good example of this would be turkey bacon which is not quite turkey and not quite bacon. If you want to hunt rabbits get a beagle. It's what they were made for. They are sturdy hard hunting little dogs that are smarter than most people give them credit for. They make great companions and get along well with kids. My beagles hunt grouse and pheasants just fine. Get a Beagle.. Unless you LIKE turkey bacon that is.



Too funny. You can hunt grouse and pheasants with a rabbit dog ( beagle) but the only thing other than birds you can hunt with a non beagle is turkey bacon. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DFJISH

68w said:


> my lab was running rabbits tonight. i would have brought my beagle but i just think he would have gotten lost in the deep snow.


Since you mentioned it, I have 2 wiener dogs that run rabbits around our place daily. They bark like crazy when they are hot on the tracks too. Of course you know the rest of the story about wiener dogs in deep snow. :lol:


----------



## rainyday

piscatorial warrior said:


> People are always trying to make things into something they are not. A good example of this would be turkey bacon which is not quite turkey and not quite bacon. If you want to hunt rabbits get a beagle. It's what they were made for. They are sturdy hard hunting little dogs that are smarter than most people give them credit for. They make great companions and get along well with kids. My beagles hunt grouse and pheasants just fine. Get a Beagle.. Unless you LIKE turkey bacon that is.


 What he said.


----------



## Jim58

rainyday said:


> What he said.










Jim58 said:


> Too funny. You can hunt grouse and pheasants with a rabbit dog ( beagle) but the only thing other than birds you can hunt with a non beagle is turkey bacon.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Rinse and repeat.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## skinl19

Thanks for the interesting replies so far. I am out of the country on business and Internet access has been spotty so this is my first chance to reply. As one person correctly surmised, I may hunt for rabbits but also interested in whatever else that a dog may kick up that is in season. The reference to European type hunts is more of what I had in mind for a dog.

My own first dog that I can remember was a beagle, as a family pet. Unfortunately it met its demise by crossing a road without looking both ways. :sad:


----------



## FREEPOP

Such is the demise of many of our four legged friends. Good training with and then use of a shock collars have kept my two safe for your 10 years now.


----------



## cooner_jeff

> But over across the pond in the British Isles, a "rough shooting" day implies
> that the spaniels (ESS or ECS) search out and flush pheasant, European w/c,
> grouse, rabbits, hare, pigeons or sit on the bank and wait for ducks to come in.
> In other words, to hunt whatever may be around.


 
^^^My kind of day!

Best dog I ever had was free from a litter down the road.
Looked part blue tick, yelped like a beagle, enjoyed water as much as a cat.
We hunted everything.
Pheasants, squirrels, rabbits, wcock, grouse, *****, we'd even run fox sometimes.


----------



## sgc

2 x what P. Warrior said. Part of the fun of beagles on rabbit is the chase. A flushing dog can be fun, but mostly it's jump shooting you'll be doing. Most beaglers I know run rabbits more than they hunt rabbits; meaning they don't even carry a gun.


----------



## rightnow

"If" a guy wanted to hunt rabbits, a beagle is the way to go for my taste. Anything other than a hound (I have seen some good rat terriers) is about like trying to play baseball with a golf club. As it was mentioned, I run as much as I hunt. The beagles provide me with chases throughout the year when I can't hunt. I will mention this. I have seen almost everything possible "happen" to a hunting dog. Before you decide to make one a house dog combo, consider a few things. They stink. They get cut up and filthy. They like being outside. It toughens them up for game time. Lastly. . .you don't ever want to have to go home and explain to the wife and kids that you lost Bowser, the family pet or that he got his guts splattered on the road. You may have well killed him yourself because that is how they are going to look at you. Whatever you decide, enjoy.


----------



## Copper15

The guy said other than beagle. Don't get me wrong beagles are kick butt dogs. That's part of the reason I own one. Maybe don't like them or want a change. Maybe they want Canadian bacon.


----------



## Chrome steel

Might sound funny I don't hunt rabbits much and never owned a true rabbit dog. My old Dachshund used to kill rabbits and ground hogs in the yard. 
Do people use these dogs to hunt rabbits? We took here out once and claimed one rabbit that she actually caught and killed. She barked on the whole chase and when we caught up with her in the brush the rabbit was dead. It was my moms dog and she never liked the idea of taking her out hunting so that was the end of the experiment.


----------



## Copper15

Chrome steel said:


> Might sound funny I don't hunt rabbits much and never owned a true rabbit dog. My old Dachshund used to kill rabbits and ground hogs in the yard.
> Do people use these dogs to hunt rabbits? We took here out once and claimed one rabbit that she actually caught and killed. She barked on the whole chase and when we caught up with her in the brush the rabbit was dead. It was my moms dog and she never liked the idea of taking her out hunting so that was the end of the experiment.


Yes but I've heard it done in a little different way. The ones I've have heard were carried to a hole or brush pile, then sent in to either blush or drag them out. I think guys will dogs like beagles with the Dachshund in their pocket/pouch. I don't think to many people use them anymore. My grandfather had a friend that used one when they where in their teens.


----------



## rightnow

Okay. . .I'm just playin but I have to say this in good fun and for all of my hound brethren reading. . .there are NO rabbit dogs other than beagles.


----------



## piscatorial warrior




----------

